# Big green egg



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I order a few BGE's a couple of weeks ago. One of them wasn't picked up by the customer. Thought I would list it here. Good deal on this one. I have already recived a price increase for 2011. $550.00 Large. if anyone is interested, send me a PM. First come gets it.

*SOLD*


----------

